# A trip to the Lamington Plateau, QLD



## moloch05 (Feb 3, 2008)

As I mentioned in my previous post, my wife and I spent 10 days in Brisbane in January. Most days were wet but there was a bit of sun on one weekend. We decided to take advantage of it and visit the Lamington Plateau with one trip to the Binna Burra area and one trip to the O'Reilly's area. Binna Burra is a little closer to the coast and the forest in this area is taller and I think more spectacular than that near O'Reilly's. The subtropical forest on the plateau is some of the the best that I have seen anywhere in Australia. 

It is hard to believe that this beautiful area is only about an hour's drive from the high-rise of the Gold Coast. 






... a view back to the Gold Coast from the road to Binna Burra. 






... further along, the plateau comes into view:











My wife and I followed a few tracks including one to Coomera Falls. Here are some shots of the habitat. Trees with massive buttressed roots were numerous along with ferns and palms.
















We saw a few strangler figs like this one. These trees would be a good place to see leaf-tailed geckos at night. 






After about a 6km walk along the muddy trails, we reached the falls. The last time that we saw this spot was on our honeymoon 25 years ago. 
















I think that the most spectacular animal on this walk was not a herp but instead, this gorgeous Lamington Spiny Crayfish (_Euastacus sulcatus_). The trails were wet and this crayfish was right out in the open. We met a couple of walkers who had seen an entirely blue crayfish as well but I liked the combination of colours on this animal.











Land Mullets (_Egernia major_) were common in the hills. These are the biggest skinks in the world and they really are enormous. Most that I have seen previously were shy but these were incredibly tame. They ignored my wife and I as we walked along the trail. 











I watched one eat a white fungus. A chunk of the fungus can be seen in its mouth: 






Shade Skinks (_Saproscincus_ sp.) were common. As their name implies, they were always seen in complete shade. They often were perched on leaves or branches of small shrubs. Several species of _Saproscincus_ are found in this area and they are all look quite similar. I am not certain of the species. On another site, one of the participants suggested that the first looks most like a _S. challengeri_ and the second, possibly a _S. rosei_.











The only snake encountered was this Marsh Snake (_Hemiaspis signata_). 






Murray's Skinks (_Eulamprus murrayi_) were common along the trail. They water skinks usually "basked" in complete shade on wet, mossy logs. They are obviously adapted to the cool and moist conditions that are typical on the plateau. 






This Brush Turkey seemed to be enjoying a bit of sun: 






... a large annelid worm that must have been flooded out onto the trail.






... a "pill" millipede on the trail. 






... a colourful fungus. When mature, they formed a lemon-yellow cap.






can anyone help me with the family of this flower?






The drive to O'Reilly's passed through habitats like this with many Hoop Pines.






Here is a view of the forest near O'Reilly's.






Land Mullets were again a frequent sight in open areas, particularly around the O'Reilly's Guest House. 











Once again, we saw many Murray's Skinks. Often, only their head would protrude from a hole in a log. This one was "basking" on top of a wet rock.











We also saw a few Tryon's Skinks (_Eulamprus tryoni_). These skinks are similar to Murray's Skinks but are endemic to the Lamington Plateau.






One surprise in the rain was this Southern Angle-headed Dragon (_Hypsilurus spinipes_). It stood near the edge of the trail and held a huge native cockroach in its mouth. While we watched it, a group of 10 others passed by and not one person spotted the dragon. I moved next to it so that no one would accidentally step on the lizard. It was nicely marked but was not nearly as colourful as its northern cousin, the Boyd's Forest Dragon (_H. boydii_). 











... an incredible fungus






The Lamington Plateau is home to one of the most stunning birds in Australia, the Regent Bowerbird. Here is a male. It is a spectacular sight in flight with its gold wings.











This is a female. She surprised a tourist by suddenly dropping to a table and grabbing a chunk of their sandwich even though they were holding it at the time. 






As usual, there were massive numbers of Crimson Rosellas and King Parrots at the parrot feeding deck near the O'Reilly's Guest House. 

Crimson Rosella 






Regards,
David


----------



## Mr feegle (Feb 3, 2008)

Great pics, might have to visit the area one day.
NIce find with the _Hypsilurus spinipes to_


----------



## stevel (Feb 3, 2008)

What a beautiful country !

nice photos mate


----------



## rumpig (Feb 3, 2008)

wow you got some great pick there mate well done i did the warrie curcuit at spring brook the other day 17km walk and didnt see half that but i did have to move an 8 foot carpet from that track biggest one a seen for a long time


----------



## ad (Feb 3, 2008)

Great pics and tour guide,
thanks for showing them,
Adam


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 3, 2008)

You were lucky to see the angle-head. I've done hundreds of trips there and have only ever seen one. We were up there at the same time, the rain was bad and I only managed to see two joes, a coastal and a very shy rbbs. We did, however, get to see an Albert's lyrebird. And leeches, boy did we see leeches. I pulled about 30 off the gf on a 10 km walk


----------



## Lozza (Feb 3, 2008)

Fantastic photos Moloch05 
That area looks very similar to where I live (Dorrigo Plateau)

The "flower" looks like Calanthe triplicata 'Giant White Christmas orchid'


----------



## callith (Feb 3, 2008)

very nice, i might have to go down there one day.


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 3, 2008)

I love the angle head dragon, the white flower and the orange fungas , oh and the yellow and black bird is pretty


----------



## bobchic (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow... Thats an incredible amount of wildlife you have captured. I must admit that when im there i am more like that group of 10 tourists. I dont notice what is around me.

I will definantly be going back down soon and will hopefully spot alot more then usual.

Last time all that I really saw was a large python crossing the road (we shooed it off)


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for the replies.

Fuscus,
I doubt that the angleheads are scarce -- they just blend in so well and don't move much. We heard Albert's Lyrebrids on this trip but did not see any. Years ago, we saw them when we stayed at the guest house. lWe did find the leeches, especially on the second day when we walked along the Border Track from O'Reilly's. It was raining lightly and the leeches were out in force.

Iozza,
You must live in a beautiful place if it looks the same as Lamington! Thanks for the plant id. I googled it for more pics. What a strange orchid. The flower stalk reminded me of Hyacinth Orchids here in Wollongong but the flower shape was so odd. Also, I don't remember seeing orchids with a floral tube.


Regards,
David


----------



## Lozza (Feb 3, 2008)

No worries  yes they certainly aren't your typical orchid - I think they are beautiful.
I know what you mean about leeches - its very wet here and there are plenty around, yuck they gross me out :|
Dorrigo is very similar - we have world heritage listed rainforest and many endangered species as well.


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 3, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous. love the pics and i appreciate the commentary, and that u named the species for us less experienced folk.


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 3, 2008)

Here are a few more photos from a trip to Lamington in January, 2007.

... a very dark Carpet Python.






Green Tree Snake (_Dendrelaphis punctulata_)






_Carlia foliorum_






_Lampropholis couperi_






... an immature Murray's Skink






Eastern Water Skink (_Eulamprus quoyii_)






Copper-tailed Skink (_Ctenotus taeniolatus) without a copper tail






... a shedding Angle-headed Dragon. 






Saltuarius swaini






...is this a Bleating Tree Frog (Litoria dentata)?



_


----------



## mungus (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome photo's
love the water and pool - worth a swim hey ???


----------



## Lozza (Feb 3, 2008)

love the GTS  
the carpet has beautiful colouration too
looks like a bleating tree frog to me


----------



## blackghost (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics David.

Absolutely awesome photography. Can I ask what camera you are using?

blackghost


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks again.

blackghost,
I use a Panasonic FZ30 and then software for cropping/sharpening/adjusting the photos.

Regards,
David


----------



## warren63 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow thats right in my back yard and didnt even know, thanks for sharing


----------

